# Famous Street Photographers?



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (May 21, 2011)

Does anyone know of any acclaimed modern street photographers? By modern, I mean, someone who is still working and who's best shots have been taken in the last 30 years. I know there are many well known "pioneers" of the craft from the 30's, 40's and 50's, but just wanted to look at some top-notch work from my lifetime. Thanks.


----------



## photocist (May 21, 2011)

bruce gilden


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (May 21, 2011)

photocist said:


> bruce gilden



Thanks.


----------



## Derrel (May 21, 2011)

NYCDOT - Pothole Photos

Potholes
Cave-Ins
Hummocks
Ponding Conditions
Manhole Covers
Street Hardware
Failed Street Cut or Old Utility Cut
Open Street Cut


----------



## The_Traveler (May 21, 2011)

He isn't famous but he is the best street photographer I've ever seen.  
He is still posting sporadically around under the name Tuna on various sites including Nikongear.  
His full name is Tuna Onder (Umlaut over the o but this browser doesn't seem to support that alt key to generate that).  
His website is Tuna Önder Street Photography - Home.


----------



## gsgary (May 21, 2011)

joel meyerowitz, one of the best was Garry Winogrand, Chris Steel Perkins, and one of my favourites Bruce Gilden


----------

